
Australian Media lose Facebook defamation case, mull appeal - aspenmayer
https://www.afr.com/companies/media-and-marketing/media-lose-facebook-defamation-case-mull-appeal-20200601-p54yar
======
aspenmayer
Original title lacked context; this case was in New South Wales (NSW), an
Australian state on the east coast which includes Sydney as its capital. The
case may be appealed further to the High Court. Original title was:

Media lose Facebook defamation case, mull appeal

